# (GA) Champion HRCH Boykin Spaniel at Stud



## Esylivin

At Stud *GRHRCH UH Saint Thomas Chief. Chief* is the 2010 BSS National Open Champion. Only the second Boykin to ever obtain his *Grand Champion Title*. Chief was the youngest spaniel in HRC history to obtain his HRCH Title (20 Months-14 days). 2008 BSS Open Runner up at 2 years of age. Finished in 4th place at the 2008 BSS Upland Nationals in Open Class at 1-1/2 years. One of two Boykins to achieve 1000 HRC Points. Great hunting dog and family pet also loves kids. This dog can do it all. All this at 4 years of age. Breed now and have a future Grand Champion in your line. Amateur trained and handled.


OFA Certified elbows and heart, CERF eyes, EIC clear.

Contact Dan Reel at 912-272-0772


----------

